# K60 makes it too easy.



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Screw getting a drum or dreel into all this. Gotta have more than one machine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm with you; I like my K60. One benefit is the portability of it. And the little brother of the K60 is the K50.

One drawback about the K60 is that the user has to manually feed the cable out.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup! Couldn't agree more! I had a restaurant call not too long ago and the grease was some of the hardest I've never encountered. I had to run a cutter first to get some flow established before jetting and this access point by the drive-thru was my my best option.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I love my K60! I have not had one problem! Roofs, crawlspace, in the house, does t matter. With the right prep work, you can do just about anything with it. 

As for my k750 drum.... I've been going through cables like they are going out if style. I can't figure out what the deal is. I've got a meeting with the rep to see if it is a cable loading issue or operator issue. I've never had so much trouble out of a machine. Many people swear by the k750, I've got to get to the bottom of it


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yup! Couldn't agree more! I had a restaurant call not too long ago and the grease was some of the hardest I've never encountered. I had to run a cutter first to get some flow established before jetting and this access point by the drive-thru was my my best option.


Nothing like rolling up to the drive through with a stomach growling, jonesing for a value meal, and smelling rotten food gas. 

Been there before bro, got some ugly looks too!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Nothing like rolling up to the drive through with a stomach growling, jonesing for a value meal, and smelling rotten food gas.
> 
> Been there before bro, got some ugly looks too!


ROLMFAO BRO! It's funny because when I started jetting the gasses were really getting to some people. This restaurant is on a fu(ked up shared septic system that's been shot fer years. The interceptor flows into the the septic tank, the fumes are unique and I really upset some guy when I told him its making me hungry as he grabbed his bag at the drive thru. :laughing:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Used my k60 today .. there is nothing like shoving the cable up the line to the clog and then turning it on and boom the line is open ... easier than a 1065


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

If you have the constitution to handle drain cleaning on a regular basis then most smells don't bother or deter you from wanting food. :laughing:

Restaurant work is a pain when you are downwind of the exhaust fan. 

Caught a quick call Saturday at KFC right at lunch time. Oh man did that chicken smell good. Even while I was on the floor fixing a water line. 

Grease traps and urinals might delay the thought of food but not for long.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> ROLMFAO BRO!
> I really upset some guy when I told him its making me hungry as he grabbed his bag at the drive thru. :laughing:












Very funny...that's my kind of humor...too bad there isn't video of that guy's face....:laughing:...I'm laughing as I type this....


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

tommy. i run mine in reverse going in and forward coming out while holding the cable against the edge. not that i'm lazy or anything. feeds in and out. 

ice cream raz


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Screw getting a drum or dreel into all this. Gotta have more than one machine.


I guess if you want to crawl over garbage piles to do your work you do... :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I guess if you want to crawl over garbage piles to do your work you do... :laughing:


When it's your company, you can't rely on an hourly wage from your employer to pay the bills.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> When it's your company, you can't rely on an hourly wage from your employer to pay the bills.


I see...
How exactly would that make a fall, a broken ankle, and being out of work with a broken ankle more palatable?

I'm commission so it would mean the possibility of walking away from money as well...

In the winter I temporarily walk away from quite a few jobs because they need snow removal before I can gain access to work...

It is what it is...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't walk, i bill them and shovel them out. hay if it's cut or grass if not. 

ice cream raz


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> i don't walk, i bill them and shovel them out. hay if it's cut or grass if not.
> 
> ice cream raz


As long as you are Plumbing & Drain Cleaning at Handyman Yard Cleaner - We Haul Your Junk Away prices, I'm sure that is a viable proposal for services... 

We have enough customers waiting to pay our hourly rate of over $200/hr that it isn't a viable option for us on most days...

And on the ones where it is an option I'd rather punch out and go fishing in my boat...:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I see...
> How exactly would that make a fall, a broken ankle, and being out of work with a broken ankle more palatable?
> 
> I'm commission so it would mean the possibility of walking away from money as well...
> ...


You got me on the snow.....never really thought about that stuff. But for the other stuff, it's like you be careful and move accordingly. Heck you could fall down a flight of stairs or slip on a wet floor. Can't always have perfect jobsite conditions. Heck the falling domino to one of my friends going out of business was he dropped a jar of spaghetti on his foot and broke it. Just gotta be careful.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have walked away from a few jobs. Snow / Ice covered driveways, so much clutter (hoarder) in the basement making it very unsafe to work due to falling item hazard or catching something from all the black mold in the place.

The job Gear posted I would of done in a heart beat, even if it meant clearing some of the junk out of the way.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I have walked away from a few jobs. Snow / Ice covered driveways, so much clutter (hoarder) in the basement making it very unsafe to work due to falling item hazard or catching something from all the black mold in the place.
> 
> The job Gear posted I would of done in a heart beat, even if it meant clearing some of the junk out of the way.


Yep 'n my K-7500 would have been right in there too... :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Yep 'n my K-7500 would have been right in there too... :laughing:


Yea! My spartan 2001 would've been up too the task as well, but I wouldn'tve.:no: that's why I got the K-60:thumbup:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea! My spartan 2001 would've been up too the task as well, but I wouldn'tve.:no: that's why I got the K-60:thumbup:


dito this is why i bought a k-60 vs a 1065 lol


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*K60 makes it too easy*

I have both drums and sectionals it is getting harder and harder to get anyone to take a drum out anymore. We had a call today and I was glad I had a k60 with me. The cleanouts were covered up by a deck in the back and there was a end of the line cleanout behind bushes. I would have never go a drum in there. The only other option would have been the roof and a drum was not going there either. There are just times when the right tool is the right tool. Besides I am a tool Ho or junkie anyway.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

You "plumbers" really don't have a clue when it comes to drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> You "plumbers" really don't have a clue when it comes to drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:


^^^^^:thumbup:^^^^^^
K-Silly... WTF!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> You "plumbers" really don't have a clue when it comes to drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:


I used to do a whole lot of it..... it seems that most of the time it tied me up for the whole day and the customer cried about the bill.... and I had to pass on
other jobs that came along that day....

now I got 4 beat up k50s
sitting in the shop....havent run the k50 all summer and its ok with me.... Anymore it seems if I attempt to clean out a drain for a good customer, just a simple kitchen drain... the cable goes out the roof.. it never fails, and i get covered in crap trying to get the job done




I got a brand new ...in the box ....Rigid 5/8 cable 100 or 150 foot long with cutter heads... for a drum machine

. Would anyone be interested in buying it?? 

Pics will be on line tomorrow night


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Trouble with a K-60 y me is if I ran into a clean out situation as posted by Gear, it would of been a 6" clean out with a nearly one hundred foot run. 

I did run 7/8" sectional cables for a little while with my Rothenberger. Thought it was great was able to walk in with 150' of cable in two rands verses the 1 1/4" cable which was much heaver and only 120' in two rands. But that all stopped one day when I was rodding from a 4" clean out on a stack and the cable felt like it hung up. After hours of forward and reverse it did start to come out. When I came to the point that I knew I had 60' in the line the cutter came out of the clean out. Right away I knew that the cable turned around in the line, so I pulled out the remaining 60' of cable which in this case was only 30' of pulling. Ever since then the 7/8" cable has sat in my garage.

So if I want to run a sectional machine, it will be 1 1/4" otherwise its a drum machine. Now I am not bashing the K-60, it has it's place in the world were most lines are 4" with the occasional short run of 6".


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*K60 makes it too easy*

What we have here are a lot of 3 inch lines under the house and 4inch to the tap. We hardly ever so a 6 inch line here unless you are on commercial and then a lot of them are 4 inch. I have a Full size cleanout on the wall that I had to use and used a camera after the job to check it out after I finished. The problem was ladies hygiene products. Why would you say plumbers don't have a clue here you have to be a plumber to have a drain business. There is no loophole in the law here for drain cleaners. I do take pride in my job and we do check the line to make sure it is clean. I understand you guys in some areas have 6 inch lines after the 4 inch I have worked with it in pipe lining I other states. I have family in other states that deal with it to. If I was cleaning 6 inch lines I would use something different to but I am clearing 3 and 4 inch lines here. Again I have other machines and jetters if I need a heavier machine. Drain cleaning is an art and a part of this craft. The most important part of any tool is the guy running it. As for the plumbers comment it sound like plumbers envy to me or like there is something lacking in your dreams. This is Plumbing Zone right.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

6" cleanout? Never seen that here. I usually see a 3" or 4 cleanout and almost always have 6" clay in the street with the majority of runs being 70'-140'.

This one was different.....it's a part of town that's on the beach. I've inspected other houses on that street and knew it was a 45' at most. Also the only trees were palm trees and their roots break super easy. 

But I definitely agree with you that the 7/8 cable may not be the best choice in 6" pipe. If there's an outside cleanout, the drill is my first choice to open it up.

BTW....sad to say but that's a million$ + house right there. That always blows my mind.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> 6" cleanout? Never seen that here. I usually see a 3" or 4 cleanout and almost always have 6" clay in the street with the majority of runs being 70'-140'.
> 
> This one was different.....it's a part of town that's on the beach. I've inspected other houses on that street and knew it was a 45' at most. Also the only trees were palm trees and their roots break super easy.
> 
> ...


It's useless Ben! Gods gift to the world of drain cleaning said we don't have a clue when t comes to drain cleaning, afterall, it must be true because what works for them surely must be what were supposed to use!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know who you are referring to as "Gods gift to the world of drain cleaning". My post just said what my situation was around here.

Underground under within the building is 4", up to 5' outside the foundation, then it transitions to 6". In some of the much older buildings they ran 6" clay under the building. In the larger pipes, the smaller cable will have more of a tendency to turn around on itself. I have had it happen to me once and I did not like what it put me through so I use the larger cables for our main lines.

As I said in my post I am not knocking the K-60 for many of you out there I know your runs are mostly 4" with maybe a very short run of 6" at the street.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

We're not talking about you Ron.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

"Gods gift to the world of drain cleaning". Did Plumber Dick join the forum?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> We're not talking about you Ron.[/
> 
> Not referring to you at all Ron!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> You "plumbers" really don't have a clue when it comes to drain/sewer cleaning :laughing:


My "drain god" comment was just a response jab to AssTyme is all! I know how much he hates the K-60


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*K60 makes it too easy*

I am not here to start stuff with anyone. I am here because forums are to share things with others in your industry and to get to know people. I do know other markets are different I have traveled and looked. I just use what works here and not just one tool is going to cut it but this thread was talking about the K60.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't even participated in this thread and you guys are calling me a god. Lol jk The sewer drained and you got paid. Unfortunately that's all that's required these days. If you have enough sewer calls to keep you busy and clients who like the finer things in life than top of the line equipment will pay for itself. If not then pop the cap make it drain, on the the next call


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I haven't even participated in this thread and you guys are calling me a god. Lol jk
> 
> The sewer drained and you got paid. Unfortunately that's all that's required these days.
> 
> If you have enough sewer calls to keep you busy and clients who like the fiber things in life than top of the line equipment will pay for itself. If not then pop the cap make it drain, on the the next call


Oh! There you are your great highness! I was wondering when you were gonna chime in with words of wisdom :laughing: In truth we were just having a friendly conversation on why its important as a drain cleaning professional to have multiple machines that can tackle different scenarios, be it jetters, drums or sectionals. I can't be awesome as you though with yur Big Brute:no:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Oh! There you are your great highness! I was wondering when you were gonna chime in with words of wisdom :laughing: In truth we were just having a friendly conversation on why its important as a drain cleaning professional to have multiple machines that can tackle different scenarios, be it jetters, drums or sectionals. I can't be awesome as you though with yur Big Brute:no:


I never realized until I got on PZ how different sewers across the country are. I've never worked anywhere other than current location. Everything here is 6" outside the structure with typically 3" or if you are lucky 4" access. 

I have honestly never seen 4" cast or ABS underground outside of a foundation. So I can't give a answer to what the end all sewer cleaning machine is. My set up works for me and I learn something new everyday


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I never realized until I got on PZ how different sewers across the country are. I've never worked anywhere other than current location. Everything here is 6" outside the structure with typically 3" or if you are lucky 4" access.
> 
> I have honestly never seen 4" cast or ABS underground outside of a foundation. So I can't give a answer to what the end all sewer cleaning machine is. My set up works for me and I learn something new everyday


That's what I'm sayin'! Nothin but 4" mains/laterals out here. Only run into 6" when dealing with privately owned community sewer mains such as condo communities. I use what works for me.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Plan on adding a k-60 soon and our sewers are mostly 4" with a jump to 6". 

Don't matter what the drain increases to, only matter what size hole you get to start with. I inform customers frequently that if it's a 3" cleanout I'm getting a 3" head in the line. Want it cleaned better let me put a bigger cleanout in. 

Not sure if we will swing the jetter this year or not. Without more manpower I'm not sure how much more equipment we will actually add. Still very excited to get a K-60 permanently on the van.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Plan on adding a k-60 soon and our sewers are mostly 4" with a jump to 6". Don't matter what the drain increases to, only matter what size hole you get to start with. I inform customers frequently that if it's a 3" cleanout I'm getting a 3" head in the line. Want it cleaned better let me put a bigger cleanout in. Not sure if we will swing the jetter this year or not. Without more manpower I'm not sure how much more equipment we will actually add. Still very excited to get a K-60 permanently on the van.


I have the same issues which is why a Jetter works so great for me. All I need is 3" or greater access and I can clean up to 8" that will cover absolutely anything until you get into industrial drainage which is a whole other game.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Plan on adding a k-60 soon and our sewers are mostly 4" with a jump to 6".
> 
> *Don't matter what the drain increases to, only matter what size hole you get to start with.* I inform customers frequently that if it's a 3" cleanout I'm getting a 3" head in the line. Want it cleaned better let me put a bigger cleanout in.
> 
> Not sure if we will swing the jetter this year or not. Without more manpower I'm not sure how much more equipment we will actually add. Still very excited to get a K-60 permanently on the van.



:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the K60 on most of my drain cleaning calls. I used to have my doubts about the K60, but now that I have owned and used one for a couple years I wouldn't want any other for my go to machine. There are times I need a bigger machine, but the K60 does most of the calls I get. The people that bash it, just have never used one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I use the K60 on most of my drain cleaning calls. I used to have my doubts about the K60, but now that I have owned and used one for a couple years I wouldn't want any other for my go to machine. There are times I need a bigger machine, but the K60 does most of the calls I get. *The people that bash it, just have never used one.*





Not true, work smarter not harder


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Not true, work smarter not harder


You know me and that I am no stranger to drain cleaning equipment or drain cleaning. K60 is no hard to operate and in fact gives you plenty of advantages to using one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> You know me and that I am no stranger to drain cleaning equipment or drain cleaning. K60 is no hard to operate and in fact gives you plenty of advantages to using one.



Sorry, for most jobs I'm not seeing how your K-Sissy is easier to use than say my Spartan 300. My machine has pneumatic tires so it is easily rolled to the job site. It also has a 3rd wheel for loading it back into the van. Being it's also equipped with a power feed to advance and retrieve the cable, for the most part all I do is sit my azz on a bucket until it's time to load up.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with ass on that last post. I understand that the K-60 probably has some upside but I can't see how it's easier to use on most jobs.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't convince them all, your 300 works for you and that is a nice machine, so do what works for you. K60 works for me. One of the main advantages to the K60 is how durable it is, I've done zero repairs to mine in over 2 years, and it was 2-3 year old when I got it. I'm also using the same cables, there also the same age as the machine. The cost of ownership is way cheaper with it. Nothing wrong with drum machines, I just got tired of having to also repair them.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Ive used a k60 for about a year now, the biggest thing its so light/modular compared to drum. I think its slower to set up and doesn't have the torque for larger roots, although I use the hollow core cable maybe that's the problem with it. Im buying a larger drum machine soon.. just want something that will be able to chomp out roots quicker.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Ive used a k60 for about a year now, the biggest thing its so light/modular compared to drum. I think its slower to set up and doesn't have the torque for larger roots, although I use the hollow core cable maybe that's the problem with it. Im buying a larger drum machine soon.. just want something that will be able to chomp out roots quicker.



I have a GO68HD that is insanely powerful, but too large to move around. I'd like to try there GO62, the sled style machines seem to operate smoother than the upright drums do


----------

